# Grafische Oberfläche bei Mandrake Linux 10.1



## Dark Ranger (13. November 2005)

Hallo!
Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und auch neu in der Linux Welt!
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich wollte auf meinen Rechner

```
Prozessor: AMD K6/500Mhz
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston Value Ram KVR100X64C2/128MB
Mainboard: ASUS P5A-B und ASUS USB Erweiterungskarte
Festplatte: IBM DTTA-350430 E182115 HG 4GB
Grafikkarte: S3 Trio64V+
Diskettenlaufwerk: ein ganz normales ^^
DVD: Samsung DVD Laufwerk
Monitor: Fujitsu e178
Tastatur: Cherry  Serial Number: 235703 E16
Maus: Microsoft Product-ID: 63618-OEM-
```
Mandrake Linux 10.1 installieren, was ich auch gemacht habe und problemlos ging.

Nach der Installation habe ich neu gestartet und im Boot Manager Linux ausgewählt (Die Festplatte ist neu formatiert, also kein Windows usw. drauf)
Dann kommen ganz viele Zeilen, was bestimmt normal ist!
Danach muss ich mich einloggen, also als root eingeloggt.

Im Internet (dank Google) habe ich erfahren, dass man die grafische Oberfläche mit "startx" starten kann, aber dann kommt:

```
execuve failed for /etc/x11/x (errno2)
(ein wenig Pause)
giving up
xinit: No such file or directory (errno2): unable to connect to X Server
xinit: No such process (errno3): Server error
```

Danach kommt dann wieder [root@localhost] #: oder so irgendwie.

Kann mir irgendwer helfen?


----------



## Sinac (14. November 2005)

Wie die Fehlermeldung schon recht deutlich macht: Du hast keinen XServer instlliert. Den brauchst du aber


----------



## Dark Ranger (14. November 2005)

Ich bin Linuxneuling und habe keinen Peril was ich machen muss!

Wie kann ich denn den XServer installieren?

Für mich geht aus der Fehlermeldung soetwas nicht hervor!


----------



## Dr Dau (14. November 2005)

Hallo!

Eigentlich installiert Mandriva (vormals Mandrake) den xServer automatisch mit, dann kommt auch automatisch ein grafisches Login beim booten.

Dass der xServer nicht installiert wurde, kann mehrere Ursachen haben:
z.b. bei der Auswahl der Pakete nicht ausgewählt bzw. abgewählt oder die Grafikkarte wurde nicht korrekt (oder garnicht) erkannt.
Da der xServer nicht installiert ist, dürfte auch keine grafische Oberfläche installiert sein (Stichwort: Paketabhängigkeit).
Daher ist es auch denkbar dass noch mehr Pakete fehlen.

Ich persönlich würde daher nochmal installieren..... und mir dazu auch entsprechend Zeit nehmen.
Eigentlich kommt bei der Installation auch irgendwo der Punkt wo Du den xServer (Auflösung, Wiederholungsfrequenz) einrichten und auch gleich testen kannst.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dark Ranger (15. November 2005)

Hat sich erledigt, ich habe einfach Suse Linux genommen!

Kann ich unter Suse auch irgendwelche Serverdienste ausführen? Webserver, FTPserver usw.?
Wenn ja, wie? Muss ich noch irgendetwas dazu installieren?


----------



## Sinac (15. November 2005)

Tut mir Leid, aber wenn das dein Weg ist um Probleme zu lösen: Bleib bei Windows!

Ja, du kannst unter LINUX Serverdienste ausführen. Unter der Distribution SuSE gibt es dazu mehrere Wege für die Installation und Inbetriebnahme,
z.B. über Yast, über /etc/init.d/, über rc, per Hand etc.
Installation geht ebenfalls über Yast, kompilieren aus Sources, Binarys etc.


----------



## Dark Ranger (15. November 2005)

Das Problem war, dass es Fehler in den ISO-Images gab, die ich ausm Inet gezogen habe!

Bin halt auf der Suche nach einem Linux System mit grafischer Oberfläche, welches verschiedene Serverdienste (FTP, Web, Mail usw.) beinhaltet, aber sowas habe ich bei SUSE noch nicht gefunden und mit dem kompilieren kenne ich mich auch nicht aus!


----------



## Sinac (15. November 2005)

Jedes Linux kann eine grafische Oberfläche und Serverdienste bieten. (Wobei eine GUI auf einem Server eigentlich nichts zu suchen hat).
Unter SuSE kannst du das mit YAST machen, das findet du im Menü von KDE oder Gnome sowie unter der Konsole mit dem Befehl 
$> yast


----------



## Dr Dau (15. November 2005)

Die Serverdienste bringt fast jede Distribition mit sich.
Bei einigen werden sie gleich mit installiert, bei anderen musst Du bei der Installation auswählen ob Du das System als Server und/oder Office System installieren willst und bei wiederum anderen musst Du die Dienste von Hand installieren.

Im übrigen bietet Suse Handbücher zum Download an, unter anderem auch ein "Administration Guide".
Da hätte dir die Bordsuche sicherlich weitergeholfen.
Das ist zwar "nur" für Suse 9.3, dürfte aber grösstenteils auch auf Suse 10 zutreffend sein.
Mit ein klein wenig nachdenken kommst Du auch an ein "Reference Guide" und "Start-Up Guide" für Suse 10 ran.


----------

